# I just couldn't resist...



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

So tonight my brother was having a little get together and bought some beer and left the boxes by the door to take them outside. Well my Bella is obsessed with boxes and will try to fit herself into any box no matter what shape or size. Well there was a alot of in and out of the front door by my brother's friends and I got worried when I didn't see Bella around that she may have gotten out. I am looking frantically around the house and I am near tears when everyone in the living room starts laughing histerically!! Bella had managed to fit herself into a beer box PERFECTLY and close the lid. I went up to the box and called her name and she pops her little head up for the perfect picture!!! She is a trip...I couldn't believe she managed to get in there without damaging the box at all!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

too cute :love2


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!! Cats can sure scare ppl with their hiding places.


----------

